# Strip wood cutting jig



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a jig they have made for cutting strip wood maybe adjustable or something of the sort, and would be wiling to share a diagram of it?. I'm frustrated with getting different sizes when moveing saw fence to get more than one piece the same thickness......Travis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...because the archives on this site are toast...and the management don't care...I've been saving FANTASTIC threads. This is one...about the best strip wood cutter you ever saw...with the drawings to build it. 


Introducing Dawgnabbit's Sawmill....ta da!!!!! Dig through it till ya find the links to his drawings...really good ones too.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another version of the same thing

Table Saw - Strip Wood Sled[/b]


And here's another turtorial from the archives on cutting scale lumber on a full sized table saw.

How To: Milling Scale Lumber[/b]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you mike and steve i needed that info allso, great info


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the archives on this site are toast 
Mike, 

While I agree with your sentiments, the archives aren't toast - they are just difficult to find. I use a site-specific Google search to find stuff: 

"site:archive.mylargescale.com cutting stripwood"


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete...when I search the archives for for Dawgnabbits mill, I get this....Saw Mill


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 17 Jan 2011 08:44 AM 
the archives on this site are toast 
Mike, 

While I agree with your sentiments, the archives aren't toast - they are just difficult to find. I use a site-specific Google search to find stuff: 

"site:archive.mylargescale.com cutting stripwood" 
Well....I just spent 30 minutes trying to see if I could find Steve's thread about building is saw mill. I never found it using any MLS search function except for the current thread (this thread)...but I do think I crashed the Archive. It just sits there now..."waiting for mylargescale.com" it says.

If I go into the archives via the pull down on the top of the page, I can browse some of it. If you got into the archive, and then go into the archive in the archive, I get zip...just the first post in a thread with the posters name gone...and that's after I've messed with the "what to show" selection (Show all posts...vs Show posts for the last 30 days, etc.)

And the Google search in the top right box never found Steve's article...but at least the search works.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Fellas this info will be great and save some fingers....







Travis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess what guys, i.e. Mike & Pete

You're both correct.









Mike is correct in the fact that the topics in the old MLS forum Snitz software are divided into two sections.
[*] The first section, the one that you can access from the current MLS menu-bar via the "Community" menus' "Forum Archives" option. Is the old forum software's "Active Topics", which is pretty much intact, except in those cases where through the passage of time the links to many of the image files originally included in various topics are now broken. This is most always the result of the individuals whose images they were/are either simply deleted those files, or moved the storage location in which they reside. Since all of the topics were locked when MLS switched to the new forum software, even if the respective individuals had wanted to go back and edit/update the image file URLs (highly unlikely) they couldn't.

The one thing that is missing from this section however are the MLS User Names from each of the replies. This happened a long while back when MLS was hacked by someone and deleted all the entries in the old Snitz MLS user database.

The other thing wrong in this section is the 1st Class Forums cannot be accessed at all, this is because of the missing user database.

[*] The second section which is in fact the old forums' "Archive" area, was wiped out as Mike described in his previous reply (i.e. only the originating reply has any text or pictures, all other replies a devoid of any content at all, and there are no user names in any). The old Snitz software archives can only be accessed for browsing by being on the the "All Forums" page of the old software and then clicking the folder icon with an uppercase "A" in the far right column, if there is one available. If using the old software's "Search" function, you can only search the old archives if you place a check mark in the check box labeled "Archived Posts:" otherwise you'll be searching the "Active Topics" area of the old software, and you can't search the old software with the new software's "Search" function.

Additionally, just as a FYI on a forum page in the new software in the upper area there are two search boxes available.
[*] The one located just below the green rule at the top of the page is a Google search feature (i.e. Internet or MLS selectable).
[*] The one located just above the forums page navigation block in the upper-right of the page is a MLS forums software search function, and as its label suggests searches only that one forum that you're in.
[/list][/list] Pete is correct that attempting to search for something via the "Search" function in the old software is not very productive. Many times you wind up with a "timeout" error, even though you are restricted to searching in only one forum at a time anyway. If you'll remember that was one of the reasons for the switch to the new forum software.

And Mike, When I stated "_Here's another version of the same thing._" in my reply. I meant that literally, because it's derived from the exact same topic that you provided a copy of, only edited to my liking. The reason that the hyperlink in my PDF file doesn't work is because it's in a format for the old forum software, and will return you to the "All Forums" page in the new software, but since the topic isn't intact any longer I didn't see any reason to bother changing it so it would work. Additionally, the drawings that Steve provided are an integral part of the PDF file.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What would be wonderful, would be to put together a small program that:
[*] Went though each thread in the old Snitz forum and did the equivalent of a "printer friendly" output...we don't need the data base anymore. There are 27508 threads in total in all the forum...not a huge data base.
[*]That was saved as a file archive of each thread...including the hyperlinks in them...with the title of the thread being the file index. That would be 27508 files...linked to a "forum like" title page...that linked to each thread file.
[*]That was indexed by a modern search engine (a la Google)....or placed where Google would index it for us.
[*]So that searching the archives would be fast using ONLY a Google search...and we'd get rid of the old Snitz software altogether[/list]There's a lot of info in those old threads...and this would eliminate:

[*]Having to keep Snitz running...[*]Having the horsepower of the server eaten alive by the crappy Snitz search function[*]Having the restart the Snitz software when someone like me "kills" it[/list]Yes, we'd loose what the hacker screwed up...but that's not a lot., especially if it's just posters names. I think the Archive in the Archive is toast (data base links are gone) and not worth trying to rehab.


But lets NOT lose the Archive to another Snitz hacker...and this would speed up/simplify searching.


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

I made one from an article in a Garden Railways Mag. I don't remember which issue it was in. Maybe someone will remember. I will try and find and post later.


----------

